# Restored Shaw



## dave the wave (Feb 23, 2015)

here's another restored Shaw by Dave Bagne of Hutchinson Minn. enjoy.


----------



## toyman (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi Dave   He is a hell of a bike builder isnt he?Oh,and he is building two more Shaws as we speak.He is also building the tanks.They are killer.I just had him build a tank for my Shaw.He is really good.Do you still have your original Shaw?


----------



## toyman (Feb 23, 2015)

Did you see the Jacobson that he built?Its on Ebay now.He never stops.He is very driven and one of the best in his field.Gotta love a guy with his skills.


----------



## dave the wave (Feb 25, 2015)

the stuff he builds is just awesome.i still have my bikes.


----------



## toyman (Feb 25, 2015)

You have some great bikes.Always liked that Shaw.Crusty but oh so cool.I love them both ways,restored and crusty original.You have very good taste in bikes.  Cya,John


----------



## catfish (Feb 26, 2015)

He does great work. Nice guy too. I've been dealing with him for a very long time.


----------



## toyman (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes, he is a real nice guy.He has been rebuilding my motors for about 15 years.We set up at the Davenport motorcycle show together.we always have a great time.We talk by email almost every day.He us one of my closest friends.I think that he is the very best in his field.


----------



## jerridz (Sep 1, 2016)

Hello, I'm looking to buy a Shaw, any for sale, thanks for your help? What do they normally cost?


----------



## thehugheseum (Sep 1, 2016)

i have one $2200


----------



## Vincer (Sep 1, 2016)

Post some pictures.


----------



## thehugheseum (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## thehugheseum (Sep 1, 2016)

also have a incredibly rare 05-06 curtiss made erie clip on if theres any serious players out there.......ya it aint shaw motor money


----------



## thehugheseum (Sep 3, 2016)

the shaw is now sold


----------

